# iCar Gets Free XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For a limited time, automaker Infiniti will be offering consumers three years of complimentary XM satellite radio and XM NavTraffic service on all redesigned 2008 Infiniti QX56 models. Beginning with the 2008 model year, XM will be the exclusive satellite radio provider to Infiniti, and every Infiniti model will make available XM Radio as a standard, factory-equipped feature, the company said. - _SkyReport_


----------

